# Bjcp Training Course



## bigfridge (9/9/08)

Hi All,

Over the past year there have been numerous promises, threats and rumours about another BJCP training course being run in the Hunter. As I have been the main instigator of these rumours I feel that I am best placed to confirm (or deny) them.  

Anyway we are now ready to roll with a set of resources and a series of tutorial sessions. These will be run by a number of the Hunter's top BJCP judges and brewers. Numbers by necessity need to be limited, but I would like to invite any interested people to contact me either by PM or by posting a reply here.

To get the most out of these sessions you will need to be able to meet the following:

- Be available for a two hour session held every 2-3 weeks.
- Pay approx $100 for the costs of beer samples and the BJCP exam
- Attend a Master Class at Potters brewery on 4th October.
- Attend the Bitter & Twisted Festival at Maitland Goal on the 1-2 November
- Sit the formal exam in January 2009 (or some other agreed time)
- Be a non-smoker or refrain from smoking during and for at least 4 hours prior, to each training session due to the effect that it can have on the other tasters.

Once I have a list of possible attendees we can agree on suitable session times and locations.

Let the tasting begin !

Dave


----------



## wakkatoo (9/9/08)

arrggghhhh!!!

So want to do this, but just in the wrong location!!! Well done on getting it up and running!


----------



## wabster (9/9/08)

bigfridge said:


> To get the most out of these sessions you will need to be able to meet the following:
> 
> - Be available for a two hour session held every 2-3 weeks.
> - Pay approx $100 for the costs of beer samples and the BJCP exam
> ...



How many of the 2 hour sessions are involved, and over what time frame? I spend a lot of time at my son's place in Maitland and all the other criteria are fine for me as I was hoping to get to Bitter and Twisted this year and a trip to Potters is a fave anyway, though not too keen on a long weekend to be honest.

Cheerz Wabster


----------



## Offline (9/9/08)

I'm keen & available i think


----------



## bigfridge (9/9/08)

wabster said:


> How many of the 2 hour sessions are involved, and over what time frame?



Hiya,

Starts September, ends January.



> Once I have a list of possible attendees we can agree on suitable session times and locations.



ie they are open to negotiation but there will be about 6 or 7.



wabster said:


> ... I was hoping to get to Bitter and Twisted this year and a trip to Potters is a fave anyway, though not too keen on a long weekend to be honest.



You may have misunderstood the purpose or intent of the course - these are working days where you will be practising or doing judging as part of the B&T festival. With Sept and October being 'beer maddness' months there are no other free weekends to hold them.

Thanks
Dave


----------



## leeboy (9/9/08)

Put me down as a definate. Can't wait
Lee


----------



## schooey (9/9/08)

Can I take a temp spot for now with a definite answer within a week, Dave? Just have to get some ducks in a line with work and SWCTM, but I'm dead keen!


----------



## goatherder (9/9/08)

I'm in Dave. Great to see this getting off the ground!


----------



## Gough (9/9/08)

Go for it fellas! One of the best things you'll do for your palates - and with a few excursions thrown in for good measure this time as well by the sounds of it! Good on ya Dave for getting things rolling again. You lot down there should all shout him a beer! Or at least sling him a few of your best brews. And good stuff Keith for getting on board as well with Potters. If you guys are happy I'll sling in a mixed carton of ours to help keep you judges lubricated. Don't want any of you drying out now do we?

Good luck with it Dave, Keith and all the HAGS. If any of you guys are wavering just jump in and do it. A great course in my experience and wish I could be down there to help out a bit - and join in the fun - myself! Will get to say G'day at B and T with any luck. 

Shawn.


----------



## fingolfin (9/9/08)

Put me down as a definite please. Happy to travel wherever etc. to do this.


----------



## razumikhin (9/9/08)

Put me down as a definite please. Happy to travel wherever etc. to do this.


----------



## Benniee (9/9/08)

Wow - is there an echo in here?  

Benniee


----------



## shmick (10/9/08)

Count me in also.


----------



## m_peve (10/9/08)

Thanks Dave!!

Count me in!!

Pete


----------



## Rurik (12/9/08)

I would like in thanks


Rurik


----------



## bigfridge (12/9/08)

So, it looks like we have the following starters:

Benniee
Offline
Leeboy
Schooey
Goatherder
fingolfin
michael mosely
shmick
Peve
Rurik

Plus as possible Exam Sitters I have:

MartinS
berapnopod
Nooch

If I have missed anyone, please sing out.

I would like to kick things off on Sat 20th or Sun 21st ie in a weeks time. How does a 2-3 hour session at Cardiff in the afternoon suit people ?

Now I understand that life has a terrible habbit of getting in the way, of such things so it is not required that you attend every session, but you will need to catch up on your reading and do your 'homework'.

Would all attendees please post/PM your availability for the 20/21st so that I can get some beers organised.

Thanks
David


----------



## Benniee (12/9/08)

Being based very close to Cardiff either day suits me - afternoon preferably.

I'm happy to go with the flow - particularly when some guys will be traveling much further than me.

Benniee


----------



## Offline (12/9/08)

Sounds good to me, Cardiff is a bit of hike from my place though  
That is my birthday weekend too.


----------



## dr K (12/9/08)

Offline said:


> Sounds good to me, Cardiff is a bit of hike from my place though
> That is my birthday weekend too.



And what better birthday present could one want.
There is no doubt in the minds of anyone who has trekked the BJCP path (from relative newbies to highly experienced brewers and judges) that the uptake of knowledge through a well conducted course is huge.
I had to do a double take just a few minutes ago when I realised that is now over 4 years since the BJCP kicked off in Australia, and Dave has been there from the begining. I am not saying it is easy though, its hard though delightfull slog, but the benefits, even if you choose not to sit the exam, will last for many birthdays to come.

K


----------



## goatherder (12/9/08)

Either day is OK for me David but I'd probably prefer Sunday.

Which styles are first up?


----------



## m_peve (12/9/08)

Either day is fine for me. Sunday probably the best.
Is the intended time morning, arvo or night?

Pete


----------



## Rurik (12/9/08)

bigfridge said:


> Nooch
> 
> 
> I would like to kick things off on Sat 20th or Sun 21st ie in a weeks time. How does a 2-3 hour session at Cardiff in the afternoon suit people ?




I would like to do it on the 20th as i will be flying to figi on the 21st B) 

But dont let me stop any one else having fun

rurik


----------



## leeboy (12/9/08)

I can make Sunday but not Saturday. Got mother in laws suprise 50th at our place.


----------



## shmick (14/9/08)

Sorry guys - 20-21st no good for me.  
Have already forked out non-refundable $$$ for Sat & Sun arvo.
Could maybe do Sat morning if finished around noon??

Shmick


----------



## grw74 (14/9/08)

Hi Dave,

Sorry for the late reply but I'd like in if possible. Anywhere and time will suit.

Cheers 

Geoff White


----------



## domonsura (14/9/08)

hmmmm....obviously not our Back Yard Brewer here in SA :huh: (was wondering why BYB was keen on heading to NSW to do BJCP), I can see some confusion brewing on AHB along with the beer.....only thing different about your nicknames is a space and a capital...... :huh:


----------



## goatherder (17/9/08)

Any news on which day the course is on?


----------



## fingolfin (17/9/08)

I am easy for either day, when will we know for sure?


----------



## bigfridge (17/9/08)

fingolfin said:


> I am easy for either day, when will we know for sure?




How about now ? :lol: 

Sorry for the last minute rush - those who know me will NOT be surprised, those who don't know me well have something to learn !

Taking a balanced approach it looks like Sunday @ 2pm suits best - so Sunday it is then. Non-starters will have their share of the beer drunk for them and will have to catch up - we will set your homework. But honestly we will come back and refresh the styles as we progress so there is no problem missing the odd session or two.

If we kick off at 2pm we can get through some lager styles and get started on Beer Evaluation.

I will PM contact details etc.

Thanks
Dave


----------



## Benniee (19/9/08)

Sounds good - looking forward to it.

Benniee


----------



## fingolfin (20/9/08)

I'm good for tomorrow, should make it by 2pm, have to ride though, hope it's a bit cooler tomorrow 

Do we pay tomorrow?


----------



## Benniee (22/9/08)

Well I had an enjoyable (and educational) afternoon - thanks to Dave for hosting the first get together. Now all I have to do is work out what face/name goes with which AHB member.

One thing I did think could be useful (and just to add a little bit more work for Dave) would be if we could get a list of the beers we tasted. I know Dave was bringing down the empty bottles, but I wasn't organised enough to write anything down. 

Ben


----------



## Offline (22/9/08)

Benniee said:


> One thing I did think could be useful (and just to add a little bit more work for Dave) would be if we could get a list of the beers we tasted. I know Dave was bringing down the empty bottles, but I wasn't organised enough to write anything down.



i wrote most of them down but i don't have the list with me here at work


----------



## goatherder (22/9/08)

From memory, might even be in the right order:

Bud
Miller Genuine Draft
VB
Weihenstephaner Original
DAB
Konig Pilsner
Staropramen
HB Pils from the Hag Comp
JS Pils
HB CAP
Something else at the end which I can't recall, might have been a Helles


----------



## schooey (22/9/08)

Looks pretty close to me, Scotty. Can't remember the last one either. Big thanks to Dave for taking the time out and opening his home up for us to be able to do this. The brewing bug is going strong in the Hunter


----------



## bigfridge (22/9/08)

schooey said:


> Looks pretty close to me, Scotty. Can't remember the last one either. Big thanks to Dave for taking the time out and opening his home up for us to be able to do this. The brewing bug is going strong in the Hunter




You are most welcome Tony - it was a welcome break from working 7 days per week.

The last one was Hofbrau Original from Munich.

Dave


----------



## leeboy (23/9/08)

Big thanks Dave, that was a excellent lead in to beer judging. Enjoying the extra reading you provided.


----------



## Benniee (25/9/08)

Thanks for the list of beers guys.

I've got a suggestion for the next session - what about tasting some beers with obvious flaws?

As I mentioned in the first session I had picked up DMS before but not known what it was. I'm thinking something along the lines of really pronounced diacetyl, acetaldehyde, tannins, etc.

I can pick up some acetaldehyde in Blue Tongue Lager - but some of the other flavour defects remain a bit of a mystery to me.

No one wants to drink bad beer, but for me it would be a useful training tool. I'm guessing the beers would have to be brewed using bad methods in order to produce these otherwise undesirable flavours/aromas.

Just a thought - if no one else thinks it any good I might have to do some "bad beer homework"  

Benniee


----------



## Weizguy (25/9/08)

Benniee said:


> Thanks for the list of beers guys.
> 
> I've got a suggestion for the next session - what about tasting some beers with obvious flaws?
> 
> ...


Those flavours will be mentioned as David presents some home-brewed examples of beer styles.

There is a session which is dedicated to flavour faults. You may have to wait. Taste the good beers first and enjoy them.

You will really enjoy the course! :icon_cheers:


----------



## bigfridge (25/9/08)

Benniee said:


> Thanks for the list of beers guys.
> 
> I've got a suggestion for the next session - what about tasting some beers with obvious flaws?
> 
> ...



Hi Ben,

As Les mentioned there is a certain structure to the course that gives the best results. At this stage we are focusing on the differences between the diffrent styles.

This is all described on the BJCP website - just follow the links in the handouts that you were given.

I will have a full program for you when we register the course with the BJCP.

Thanks
Dave


----------



## goatherder (25/9/08)

Don't worry Benniee, if Dave lets me bring in a few more of my beers you'll certainly get to taste some faults!


----------



## Benniee (25/9/08)

I don't know about that. The CAP you brought down for the 1st session was awesome! 

Did you get the score sheets back yet?


----------



## goatherder (25/9/08)

Cheers.

Yep, got 'em yesterday. I'll bring them to the next session, there was some great feedback for that beer in particular.


----------



## Tony (25/9/08)

Cant believe i missed this <_< 

I read the title a couple of times but never looked in the thread.

Oh well


----------



## goatherder (25/9/08)

Not too late to start Tony, one or two participants missed the first session anyway. Drop Dave a PM. It would be great to have you along.


----------



## Tony (25/9/08)

Rightio.....sounds good.

I will PM Dave now.

Might have to do a trip to Dans for some catch-up 

When is the next session?

If there is a faults day im sure i can supply some great ones with score sheets

Might even bring along an Old Ale for a treat 

cheers

cheers


----------



## schooey (25/9/08)

The Saturday of the long weekend, I think? Out at Potters. I already got dibs on the front seat of the Tarago


----------



## pokolbinguy (25/9/08)

Any chance of another late entrance???? I assume I should PM Bigfridge... worth a shot


----------



## Offline (25/9/08)

schooey said:


> The Saturday of the long weekend, I think? Out at Potters. I already got dibs on the front seat of the Tarago



Thats selfless of you schooey, putting your hand up to be designated driver and all. Especially in Daves car. :lol:


----------



## schooey (25/9/08)

:huh: 

 

erm... I meant the one on the left, Brian


----------



## bigfridge (26/9/08)

goatherder said:


> Not too late to start Tony, one or two participants missed the first session anyway. Drop Dave a PM. It would be great to have you along.




Been no shortage of interest in this course which bodes well for the future of quality brewing in the Hunter. Good judges give good feedback. Becoming a judge also benefits yor brewing as you come to understand the different beer styles.

Unfortunately we have to limit the numbers due to the logistics of space and time to get everyones opinion during the discussions - so this course is full up. We will be running another course next year.

It wasn't really a matter of 'first in first served' but most of the current 'apprentices' have helped out at local beer comps so were well known to us. I already have enough names to half fill the next course so please keep in touch.

In the meantime you can get lots of experience (not to mention fun) by helping out at the HAG competitions. Working as a steward or apprentice judge is a good introduction to beer styles and tasting.

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## joshuahardie (26/9/08)

When this comes up next year, Ill be a starter.


----------



## grw74 (26/9/08)

I can pick up some acetaldehyde in Blue Tongue Lager - but some of the other flavour defects remain a bit of a mystery to me.

Benniee
[/quote]


Ha, Nice call. There's a good chance you may also pick up diacetyl and oxidisation as well... Did i just say that....

If we can handle tasting a few bluetongue's, we have a bucket load of storage beers at work that need a going over that no-one seems want to analyse. I'll suss it out next week and see if they'll let me get my hands on some so we can look for ranknes. Maybe some credible feedback will help rather than monkeys telling each other its great....

Obviously it will have to fit in with the course so I'll see what goes.

Cheers
BB


----------



## Tony (26/9/08)

bigfridge said:


> Working as a steward or apprentice judge is a good introduction to beer styles and tasting.



Styles  

There's styles....... :huh: 

looks like i've got some reading to do  

Cheers

PS..... might see everyone at the B&T this year hanging my head in rejected shame


----------



## Benniee (29/9/08)

Backyard Brewer said:


> Benniee said:
> 
> 
> > I can pick up some acetaldehyde in Blue Tongue Lager - but some of the other flavour defects remain a bit of a mystery to me.
> ...



:lol: not really what I meant. I mean in BT Lager I can pick up acetaldehyde - and in other beers there are defects that I don't really know how to describe properly. 

Bluetongue isn't the worst beer out there I'm sure.

Benniee


----------



## grw74 (30/9/08)

Hi All,

Is there a definite start time for this Saturday as I'll be coming back from up the coast and don't want to miss it.

Cheers


----------



## bigfridge (30/9/08)

Backyard Brewer said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Is there a definite start time for this Saturday as I'll be coming back from up the coast and don't want to miss it.
> 
> Cheers




Time is flexible at the moment - what time will you be back ?

We need to be sure that we are all finished before you get there :lol: 

I will contact you all shortly to tee up the details.

Thanks
Dave


----------



## shmick (2/10/08)

Any consensus on the time yet?


----------



## bigfridge (2/10/08)

shmick said:


> Any consensus on the time yet?




How does a 1pm kickoff sound ?

There are 7 spare seats (6 if you count Tony's reservation) - PM me your address if you would like to be picked up.

Thanks
Dave


----------



## shmick (2/10/08)

Sounds ok to me


----------



## schooey (2/10/08)

bigfridge said:


> How does a 1pm kickoff sound ?
> 
> There are 7 spare seats (6 if you count Tony's reservation) - PM me your address if you would like to be picked up.
> 
> ...





Sad news, Dave. I'm the only one in country with HUET training at the moment so I been called to go to Melbourne tomorrow to fly out to a rig in the strait on Saturday morning. Could you please mail me the list of beers that are being tasted and any course notes so I can do my own catch up? Be much obliged.

If anyone else can't make it Saturday, maybe we can do a catch up session together?

Good news for someone else is that the fronts seat of the Tarago is up for grabs again...


----------



## goatherder (2/10/08)

1pm is good for me Dave. See you all there.


----------



## grw74 (2/10/08)

I should be back in town by then (depending on traffic...) If not I'll let you know Dave.

Cheers


----------



## Benniee (2/10/08)

Sounds good to me. What styles are we covering this time? 3 & 4? 

I'm kegging my Munich Dunkel on Friday night so it'll be good to taste an example of this one to know how poor my beer is  

Ben


----------



## Rurik (2/10/08)

Early in the morning is better for me.


----------



## leeboy (2/10/08)

I unfortnately can't make saturday as I'm on a bucks weekend in terrigal. Very dissapointed especialyl with the scottish 80shilling still on tap at potters. I'd be very keep also Dave for the notes and list of beers from the day so I can do some catchup.

SChooey I'd also be keen to get together and talk through it if your still keen
Lee


----------



## Offline (3/10/08)

schooey said:


> ....
> Good news for someone else is that the fronts seat of the Tarago is up for grabs again...



Looks like i won't have to mud wrestle you to see who gets the front seat now


----------



## grw74 (6/10/08)

Hi Boys,

I couldn't make it on Saturday either. (very disappointed) But I'm up for the catch up class with Leeboy and Schooey. And the course material as well. Thanks Dave...


----------



## Offline (6/10/08)

Did anyone take note of all the beers tried in the second session?


----------



## leeboy (6/10/08)

awesome, 3 person catch up will be good. I guess we need
1) a list of beers so we can source them
2) rough overview of what was covered
3) to organise to photocopy someones papers 3x
If we can get a list I'll get the photocopying done, just need to organise a time
Lee


----------



## leeboy (6/10/08)

OK Geoff and Tony, I've got the handouts. I will photocopy them at work for everyone tomorrow. Thanks Paul. 
Just need a beer list and overview, i guess.
Lee


----------



## Tony (6/10/08)

i would have made it


----------



## schooey (7/10/08)

leeboy said:


> OK Geoff and Tony, I've got the handouts. I will photocopy them at work for everyone tomorrow. Thanks Paul.
> Just need a beer list and overview, i guess.
> Lee



Thanks Lee, let me know when you guys are keen to do it and we'll sort out a time date. I'm pretty sure we're all close to each other.


----------



## bigfridge (7/10/08)

schooey said:


> Thanks Lee, let me know when you guys are keen to do it and we'll sort out a time date. I'm pretty sure we're all close to each other.



Love the enthusiasm guys - good to see !

When I have a spare moment I will set up a dedicated website - but give me a week.

The beers that we used are not really available ie specials from potters and old faulty examples.

Just make sure that you come along to the Bitter & Twisted and you will be able to grab most of them.

Dave


----------



## bigfridge (7/10/08)

Tony said:


> i would have made it



BUT - would you have made it home again Tony :icon_cheers:


----------



## Tony (7/10/08)

Do you have a nice lush lawn Dave?

Done that before  

cheers


----------



## leeboy (7/10/08)

OK I've done all the photocopying and got my hands on a bottle of potters Octoberfest and Bock. THANKS KEITH!!

These are two of the beer that we had, now we just need to source Swartzbier and Muncih Dunkel. I unfortnately just finished off a keg of the later two weekends ago with Paul and Michael from the course. So meant to bottle some and save it for training days. Oh well.

Huge thanks again Dave. had a skim through the paperwork from Saturday and heard bits that were talked about. really impressed with your knowledge and willingness to pass some of that on to us!

What day suits you schooey and BYB?


----------



## grw74 (8/10/08)

Leeboy and Schooey, 

Here are my movements,

11th Oct - Warners Beer Festival (work) 
15th Oct - Judging, Australian Hotel Beer Festival (work) :super: 
18th Oct - Bucks Show (play) :icon_chickcheers: 
23rd -26th Oct - ANHC Melbourne (work/play) 
1st - 2nd Nov - Bitter and Twisted (maybe work/definitelt play)  

Geez I love beer...


----------



## Benniee (8/10/08)

bigfridge said:


> The beers that we used are not really available ie specials from potters and old faulty examples.



You could probably emulate one of them by getting the Potters Bock and soaking a couple of cocktail frankfurts in the glass for a while.  (Sorry Craig). I'm hoping it comes good now that it's off the wood - especially as you were saying how nice it was just a few days before we sampled it.

I can't be too unkind, because I had a lovely head cold for the Potters session, and my smell/taste was way off the mark.

Benniee


----------



## shmick (8/10/08)

I seemed to recall a Rooftop Red Lager & a Dogbolter in there somewhere also


----------



## Benniee (13/10/08)

I know that Dave is overseas at the moment - but does anyone know firm plans for the next get together? 

B&T is on the first weekend in November, but I'm getting a bit of pressure for family time on the Sunday. Saturday should be no prob.

Benniee


----------



## bigfridge (13/10/08)

Benniee said:


> B&T is on the first weekend in November, but I'm getting a bit of pressure for family time on the Sunday.



Ben,

Sorry but you are off the course - family time indeed ......  


Would the first reserve please step forward .......

How does 2 weeks after B&T work for people ?

Sorry, 1st reserve - you can sit back down as I am sure that Ben will mend his ways !

Dave
(keeping an eye on things from the land that invented the internet)


----------



## Benniee (13/10/08)

Geeze, that was fast  

Are we delaying the B&T weekend because there isn't going to be a comp?

Edit: Actually "family time" will probably get tighter as the better half has a baby due toward the end of Nov, but I won't let it keep me away for too long


----------



## schooey (31/10/08)

Umm... I'm not sure, are we supposed to be at the B&T tomorrow, or has it been put off to the same time as the comp?


----------



## Weizguy (31/10/08)

schooey said:


> Umm... I'm not sure, are we supposed to be at the B&T tomorrow, or has it been put off to the same time as the comp?


See you there. Kick off @ 10 AM.
B&T, that is...not BJCP (aaawww) <_<


----------



## Offline (31/10/08)

no BJCP this weekend just B&T


----------



## shmick (14/11/08)

G'day all

BJCP still on this w/e???


----------



## fingolfin (20/11/08)

To echo shmick, is BJCP on this weekend. Class then judging, or just judging?

Where and when?


----------



## bigfridge (20/11/08)

fingolfin said:


> To echo shmick, is BJCP on this weekend. Class then judging, or just judging?
> 
> Where and when?




Sorry Guys,

Compusory family event in Sydney makes it impossible.

I will send out a suggested schedule tomorrow.

Thanks
David


----------



## Benniee (22/1/09)

bigfridge said:


> Sorry Guys,
> 
> Compusory family event in Sydney makes it impossible.
> 
> ...



Any progress on the next get together? I haven't heard anything since I missed the comp at Potters.

Benniee


----------



## Benniee (5/2/09)

Is this still hapenning guys? Has anyone heard anything from Dave about a schedule?

I sent him a PM but haven't heard anything as yet.

Benniee


----------



## MHB (5/2/09)

David is in the US, should be back in a week.

MHB


----------



## Benniee (5/2/09)

MHB said:


> David is in the US, should be back in a week.



Ahhh, ok. Thanks for the update Mark.

He certainly is a worldly traveller these days 

Benniee


----------



## Benniee (2/3/09)

It's been a couple of months now, so has anyone heard anything?

Is there somewhere on the HAG website that I should be looking at?

Benniee


----------



## leeboy (3/3/09)

Hey beenie. I've been wondering why you haven't been turning up. Turns out you didn't know it was on....


Nah just kidding. From what I've heard Dave has been snowed under with work. I'm sure we will resume once things settle down for him. Gives us some time to study up on all lagers!


----------



## Benniee (4/3/09)

leeboy said:


> Hey beenie. I've been wondering why you haven't been turning up. Turns out you didn't know it was on....



You bugger! my heart skipped a beat when I read that... :lol: 

I figured that was the case, but I hadn't heard from anyone else and thought maybe there was another channel of communication I was not checking.

Benniee


----------



## [email protected] (20/4/09)

Hey Dave, Are you still alive?


----------



## bigfridge (20/4/09)

[quote name='The Ol' Boozeroony' post='447912' date='Apr 20 2009, 04:15 PM']Hey Dave, Are you still alive? [/quote]

Alive ...... but lonely ...... 8-(

:lol:


----------



## [email protected] (21/4/09)

Hey Dave,

Is there any chance of the BJCP course being ressurected?
Just curious.

Cheers


----------



## Benniee (18/5/09)

[quote name='The Ol' Boozeroony' post='448536' date='Apr 21 2009, 07:11 PM']Hey Dave,

Is there any chance of the BJCP course being ressurected?
Just curious.

Cheers[/quote]

I would definitely like to see it start up again - I kind of regret paying up front now.  

Benniee


----------



## shmick (19/5/09)

+1


----------



## brettprevans (21/5/09)

not wanting to hijack a thread, but figured this would eb as good as place as any to pose the question...

Who in Victoria can organise a BJCP training course? Im sure there's a few of us that would be interested. I thought there was a one stage a Vic thread but cant find it (maybe i dreamed it).

I also propose that any BJCP course info could be put into the brewversity section of AHB....


----------



## Cummins (21/5/09)

CM2, in the thread HERE there is mention of Melbourne Brewers organising a course soon (though that post was around 6 weeks ago).

The Vicbrew site also suggest a course mid 2009.


----------



## brettprevans (21/5/09)

Cummins said:


> CM2, in the thread HERE there is mention of Melbourne Brewers organising a course soon (though that post was around 6 weeks ago).
> 
> The Vicbrew site also suggest a course mid 2009.


now wtf couldnt i find that before when i searched? :huh: cheers Cummins


----------



## yeungnut (21/5/09)

The last courses run in Melbourne were organized by John Preston at Grain and Grape.
You could give him a call and see if anything is in the pipeline.

Cheers

Phil


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (21/5/09)

Melbourne Brewers are planning on arranging a BJCP course, timed to start around July this year.

I am currently responsible to get this underway within Melbourne Brewers.


What I can tell you at the moment:

- It will be held at the Melbourne Brewers regular meeting location in Boronia.

- Places will be limited by the number of participants I can rope in to run the sessions. Am hoping for two groups, but may only be one.

- Payment will be asked for up front to ensure that only people who are committed to doing the course apply.
- note payment only covers cost of materials such as beers for tasting sessions, and costs to cover the BJCP exam.
- we are expecting the total cost to be around the $300 mark (yes those BJCP reference beers are expensive) 



Biggest problem I foresee is that there are going to be many more potential participants than places. 

Melbourne Brewers are primarily interested in running this course to increase the pool of judges for the Vic state competitions, and so preference will be given to those most likely to achieve this goal. 

Note this definitely does not exclude non club members.


At this stage I am very interested in hearing from people who have done the course and are willing to put there hand up to run some sessions. 

Will keep you all posted when there is a more concrete plan in place.


----------



## reVoxAHB (21/5/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> not wanting to hijack a thread, but figured this would eb as good as place as any to pose the question...
> 
> Who in Victoria can organise a BJCP training course? Im sure there's a few of us that would be interested. I thought there was a one stage a Vic thread but cant find it (maybe i dreamed it).
> 
> I also propose that any BJCP course info could be put into the brewversity section of AHB....



G&G and certified BJCP brethren (Rod Patterson, primarily) organised the last one. None of the organisers were paid for their time, or work. A good deal of time goes into the selection of persons/groups, acquisition of beers from session to session (many were sourced from over-seas, organised with friends in the brewing community who were known to be visiting the States (&Europe, etc.) around the session dates and so on). There's the time involved with each session (3-4 hours not including travel time), preparation of cheese, water (palate cleanser), print outs, other material to reference the topic (and or, qualified guest speakers to organise), brewing to provide homebrewed examples of style for discussion, clean-up... guessing I've only scratched the surface. Luckily, John was nice enough to host the sessions at G&G which negates the cost of venue (sure, any pub would work but ideally you should taste in a clean/quiet environment where you are able to freely discuss the beers). 

Point is, it's a hell of a big ask for someone to put himself out there like this and I applaud Rod's commitment with the last session. :icon_cheers: .. I think the issue is, no one's put their hand up for the task! It may behove you to contact the folks at VicBrew (Mark, etc.) in addition to [email protected] G&G. 

edit: oh! well there you go, Chris Taylor is your man  . best of luck, Chris!

reVox


----------



## bigfridge (27/5/09)

The Ol said:


> http://hagbrewers.com/bjcp/[/url]
> 
> Can all my current students rock on over and sign up and we can get this thing humming again. I have never seen people so keen to sit an exam :lol:
> 
> ...


----------



## shmick (28/5/09)

Rocked and signed


----------



## Offline (28/5/09)

I have signed up but this is in no way a reflection of my keenness (or readiness for that mater) to sit an exam. 
I need to do a lot more research first.


----------



## leeboy (29/5/09)

Signed up and ready to continue. Take your time though dave. Life gives plenty of things more important than beer. Will be great to get back into it but only when you are ready mate.
Lee


----------



## goatherder (29/5/09)

leeboy said:


> Life gives plenty of things more important than beer



Geez Lee, where's your commitment? I'm struggling to think of more than a couple...


----------



## Weizguy (30/5/09)

goatherder said:


> Geez Lee, where's your commitment? I'm struggling to think of more than a couple...


Yeah, Lee. Really?
I'm right with the Goathurdler on this one.

Are you falling out of love with beer, or something?

If David's keen, then don't try and talk him out of it.


----------



## Benniee (30/5/09)

bigfridge said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Rumours of the course (and my) demise have been exagerated. :icon_cheers:
> 
> ...



Hooray! Registered and will await updates/news.

Benniee


----------



## fingolfin (3/6/09)

have joined.

Dave, if you need a hand organizing or paper shuffling, let me know, happy to help if it means more beer to drink!


----------

